# Pulaski County 2010



## Maddawg69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got back from our lease and it was hot and dry. Blew up a storm Saturday night with lots of noise and light but never got any rain to speak of. Saw plenty of sign and the crops seem to be fairing pretty well maybe get some rain soon. We are new to this lease and area anybody got any reports from this area in the past couple of seasons?

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## Taxman (Oct 1, 2010)

I was bow hunting last weekend with 9 year old son.  Saw huge 12 point at 10 am and nice 6 point with doe 15 min later.  Too far to shoot.  They were all on an oak ridge.


----------



## redfishrob (Oct 8, 2010)

Matt my "POP" and I are headed to our lease in Pulaski on Wed. Ill give you a report


----------



## Hunter22 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pulaski is known for deer with big bodys/big racks. I hunt the Dooly Pulaski county line. Went bow huntin a couple weeks ago and it was hot as blazes but only saw does and small bucks. I know theres big ones around but right now you have to be at the right place at the right time untill the rut kicks in. Good luck this season.


----------



## redfishrob (Oct 19, 2010)

Hunter 22 we have to be neighbors, up there where is your property


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 22, 2010)

hunt off of hwy 230 Dooly, pulaski county line. so far we are seeing Does mostly. had another member see a good buck in open pines midday last weekend. Still too hot and way too Dry. Come on rain and colder weather. I am expecting rut to kick later in November, most likley week before and week of thanksgiving will be best this year.


----------



## mattb78 (Nov 9, 2010)

We hunt in Pulaski.  The locals swear to me that the rut is thanksgiving, but we always seem to see the bigger deer during the first 10 days of November.

From what we can tell the deer don't seem fired up yet, but that may make sense as alot of folks predict a later rut this year.


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 28, 2010)

Bucks are running good in Pulaski,dooly, houston area outside unadilla and hawkinsville. guys are seeing quite a few chasing and started seeing bigger bucks. Took a 120ish 10 pnt Nov. 20th. deer are moving late morning in our area right now.


----------



## kornbread (Nov 28, 2010)

we was hog hunting last night on one of my farms on hwy 230 and heard 2 bucks going at it hard. fighting and grunting for about 3 min . also seen lots of mature deer last night.


----------



## redfishrob (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for the update guys. I'll be back at camp thursday


----------



## Maddawg69 (Jan 6, 2011)

*TR's First Deer from Pulaski*

This deer was killed by one of our members on our lease in Pulaski and was TR's first deer good job TR. We were seeing alot of chasing going on over the last couple of weeks and we passed on alot of small bucks.


----------

